# m_copym panic



## blade_ly (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi, all:
   I use FreeBSD 5.0 for network traffic, but one day there is panic occurs:

```
m_copym, length > size of mbuf chain
```
 
   This panic just occur occasionally and maybe don't occur for weeks, so this problem can't be reproduced easy.
   I don't know what applicaton or modules cause this panic, i search internet and find someone already reported this panic but didn't tell us why the panic will be happened and how to resolved this problem.

   So i need your help ASAP.

BR
LUO YU


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2010)

FreeBSD 5 is seriously end-of-life. Upgrade to 7.x or 8.x. This is likely to be an old bug that was fixed years ago.


----------



## blade_ly (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank DutchDaemon  

But I MUST know how to fix this bug, because we use this version of FreeBSD for our network device, and i will fix the code for this panic in our product.

BR
LUO YU


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe you should try the freebsd-net mailing list in this case; http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-net


----------

